# 18 pt. killed in Baker Co. Ga.



## jstevep

On Nov. 27, My 14 year old son Matt killed his trophy buck that had a 21" I.D. spread and was green scored at 189&1/8 Gross, Net 182. This buck had 26 pt. that will hold a ring, 21 pt. that's almost one in. long, and 18 pt. that one in. or longer.


----------



## Hut2

Way to go big boy,Congrats !


----------



## win270wsm

man... thats a hoss right there now! Congratulations to the young man!


----------



## outdoorsman2020

congrats on a huge buck way to go


----------



## marknga

Man that is a STUD! There was a thread on the deer hunting forum about Baker County last week..... that you never hear of any big deer killed down there. WELL guess this answers that!

Congratulations on a MONSTER Whitetail.


----------



## Hoss

WOW that's a great buck. Congrats to Matt.

Hoss


----------



## kevincox

Thats an incredible deer. He will hunt a lifetime trying to beat that one! Once in a lifetime deer at 14yrs old. Congrats to him


----------



## Hunter Haven

That boy has something right there to be very proud of...

Congratulations young manclap:

Heck of a buck to come out of Georgia


----------



## Arrow3

Awesome buck!!


----------



## Wetzel

Very nice.


----------



## Chris S.

Beast! Congrats young man.


----------



## longbeard45

what an awesome buck. congrats my friend.


----------



## wvdawg

WOW!  Congrats young man!


----------



## 4wheeling4life

nice buck


----------



## Defcon15

Tell your son congrats again. I was at the processor Thanksgiving morning when y'all brought it by. Can't believe a deer that size came from the area. I'll be back down there next week, if only I could get so lucky. Again, tell him congrats!


----------



## Defcon15

By the way, with all the crowd, I never was able to hear the full story of how it went down. Would love to hear the story of the hunt.


----------



## jimmy fletcher

nice job, matt,


----------



## droptine06

Holy cow! Man what a hoss, congrats to the young man!


----------



## Gentleman4561

Hoss of a buck right their...congrats


----------



## rex upshaw

geeeez.  what a brute.


----------



## rjcruiser

wowza....at 14 yo....it is all down hill for him


----------



## georgiabuckbuster

killed on the 27th but the pic says 26th but cameras get screwed up alot of my trailcam pics say 2005 i havent even owned the cam a year lol but anyway congrats on a monster buck


----------



## MissionMagnet

Congrats on that stud! that one will be hard to top


----------



## BuckHunter 34

What an amazing deer. Congrats to him.


----------



## Broken Tine

I'm speechless.


----------



## GONE HUNTIN!

*Awsome!!*

WOW!!!  Congrats on a true giant!!


----------



## Jeffriesw

Outstanding Buck !!!


----------



## schleylures

That is one nice kill there. Looks likes a very excited young man, I know I would be walking around with my chest stuck out like a spring gobbeler


----------



## wildcats

ggrrrrrrrr.....man that's a good one.  Congrats little man.  Great job holding steady for a shot at that one.  I would be shakin so bad.....


----------



## Ballplayer

He can go to chasing girls now, he'll probably never top that one. I know from experience the same thing happened to me 38 years ago. On the other hand deer hunting is cheaper than chasing skirts !  Bet dad was both proud and jealous at the same time.


----------



## HCREB

Congrats there young feller!!!!


----------



## Al White

Congrats to your son!  Tell us the story on it - did yall know that big joker was in the area?


----------



## Kentuckykeith

Man what a bruiser ! congradulations you wont ever top that one in ga.


----------



## sleepr71

Man, I'd still be grinnin about that one!!! Happy for you guys & Thanks for taking a kid hunting We wanna hear the story of how it happened!


----------



## doublelungdriller

that's a monster, congrats!


----------



## Paymaster

Awesome Buck! Congrats!


----------



## Blue Rat

nice buck congrats


----------



## Souhternhunter17

that is a STUD lol


----------



## Jim Thompson

absolute monster


----------



## PChunter

great monster buck, congrats to your son, I see he will have bragging rights for a while


----------



## Katera73

Awsome buck congrats!!!


----------



## Brad C.

WoW!  

Simply awesome!  

If your son ever tops that one, he will really be lucky.  

Tell him he is da man!


----------



## huntaholic

*Wow !*

CONGRATS TO HIM !


----------



## kmckinnie

I would love to see his daddy! great buck!


----------



## jstevep

*Offical score*

Matts 18 pt. officially scored 181 & 7/8 in. I do not know where he will place in the state standings yet for 2009


----------



## JVang93

WoW!!! good job


----------



## BuckHunter 34

Congrats!! what a great buck!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Don't know how i missed this congrats to the young hunter on an outstanding buck


----------



## deer hunter kid

Dang


----------



## hummdaddy

congrats , i know baker county has some big bucks


----------



## deerslayer12

Wow! congrats matt!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Sweet!


----------



## Joe r

so sad only 14 and will never top that hunting in ga.
i guess you can always kill some little 160 and 170 class deer,hahahahah
great job!
beautiful deer young man!!
thanks dad for takein a kid huntin
well he was a kid,lol
i guess your a man after you kill a 181 b&c


----------



## Joe r

ever body still wants to hear the story!


----------



## jstevep

For those of you that want to here the story, It is now out in the December issue of the Georgia Sportsman Magazine. Sorry that it took so long.


----------



## okie32541

that is a mighty fine one  good job.


----------

